# Ayuda con amplificador para subwoofer



## ivercid (Sep 20, 2006)

tengo el siguiente problema:

en mi casa tengo las ganas de construir un sistema de sonido potente pero no se que caminos seguir para llegar a ello, la idea que tengo es poder contar con un sistema 5.1 pero no se si comprarme un subwoofer 5.1 y cambiarle los parlantes por unos mas grnades y a la vez ponerle un amplificador a cada salida. o lo o tro seria construir yo la placa q divida el sonido por las diferentes vias que son traseros delanteros, cventral, woofer.
no tengo problema en comprarme parlantes y construir las cajas, en lo que tengo problema es en como hacer q esto funcione me han dicho 3 opciones q son comprarme un RECEIVER y conectarle mis parlantes directos a el, comprarme un AMPLIFICADOR de auto y hacer lo mismo o tambien me han dicho q me compre un subwoofer 5.1 y le cambie los parlantes y le agregue amplificador a las salidas.
cualquiera sea la alternativa les pido ayuda en cual es la mejor y si pueden ayudarme con algun esquema o cosas  por el estilo para poder llevar a cabo mi proyecto
de antemano, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## palomo (Sep 20, 2006)

Esta es la primera vez que escribo en este foro y me agrada encontrar a personas que se interesan por este maravilloso mundo del home-teater, espero que mi ayuda sea de mucho interes para ti; como ya te habran dicho dicho hay muchos caminos, uno para mi fue el siguiente: en mi casa tengo yo un decodificador Kenwood y a cada salidas les adapte un circuito reductor de voltaje ( en las salidas) ya que cada una de ellas las mande a amplificador independientes (3 en estereo para frontales ya que que son tri-amplificados, un estero para canal central en forma bi-amplificado y un poder para el sub) esto con el fin de obtener mas presencia de audio ya que el empli Kenwood solo da 50W por canal el sub es de la forma activa, construyendo bafles a mi gusto (esto seria otro tema mas extenso)
  ) a mi esposa le gusto el cambio y me pidio uno para las recamara, te conte todo lo que hice por lo siguiente:
    8) Para empezar instalar esto para una recamara seria demaciado costoso y no le veo el caso ya que yo cuento con uno en un cuarto especialmente diseñado para esto y en un dormitorio se estaria desaprovechando demaciada potencia, asi que construi lo siguiente, navegando en internet encontre un decodificador que lo fabrique y por consiguiente los amplificador no deberian ser de mucha potencia y por ende los bafles no son demaciado grandes (con bocinas de 6"1/2 y tweteer)para frontales y central y de 4" para las satelitales el sub es de 8"  solo que aqui no puedo conectar nada en forma digital ni en coaxial, ya que el decodificador toma la señal de salidas normales (estero del DVD o de la TV) esto es que el 5.1 canales es simulado pero me agrado la forma en que trabaja, la pagina donde puedes encontrar este circuito es la siguiente: http://sound.whsites.net/project18.htm
  solo algo, tendras que poner en practica tu ingles ya que es una pagina australiana   
  si te gusta construir tus propios circuitos y amplificador esta es una gran opcion en lo personal me agrado ya que solo tuve que gastar mil pesos mexicanos en todo (120 dolares aprox) y no los 1670 dolares que me costo para adaptar el mio, aqui encontraras desde amplificadores hasta croosover de 2 o 3 vias todo un mundo de posibilidades asi que todo depende de tu presupuesto y de tus ganas de trabajar.


----------



## lux (Jul 30, 2009)

hola ivercid segui este vinculo   http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_teatro.php 
ahi hay un circuito de 4.1 canales no muy dificil


----------

